# The Story Of Cortia



## ZAR (Aug 26, 2005)

Okay well my cat called Cortia is a resuce cat. She was found in a barn with 5 kittens, she was a wild cat. The R.S.P.C.A handed the cat into the The Cats Protection League. She was in there for 5 months becuase nobody wanted her because she was ginger, so then I came along and then she was my cat ^_^ Now she is very happy living here with me my Mum and Dad, and she is now 4 years old, so in the end a happy ending ^_^

-HEYHWA


----------



## ZAR (Aug 26, 2005)

Ooookayyy so nobody cares, thats nice........ :roll: 

-HEYHWA


----------



## DylansMummy (May 23, 2004)

This section of the forum is not checked often - please be patient. Not everyone replies straight away.

I am glad she found a loving home

Hayley x x


----------



## Zalensia (Aug 25, 2003)

I guess you are from the UK.
Most of this forum is made up of americans. When we are here posting a majority of the forum is either in bed, at work or at school. Its not until the following day typically you will get several replies.


----------



## ZAR (Aug 26, 2005)

Oh, well I understand now, and yes I am from the U.K

-HEYHWA


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I'm glad you were able to rescue this little friend. I'm sure both of your lives will be enriched by having one another!


----------



## ZAR (Aug 26, 2005)

Yeah well I don't want to sound stupid but Cortia is the only pet I have ever had, so I have never had the problem when a loved cat dies, so I'm just worried for when Cortia dies, I....just...can't....think.....about....it.....

-HEYHWA


----------



## seashell (Dec 5, 2003)

*Cortia*

Cortia sounds lovely. Its funny how some people don't like ginger cats. I don't know if that's mainly a UK thing - lots of USA people on the forum seem to love 'orange kitties'  
Our Jimmy is ginger and white - we think he's very handsome in his ginger fur coat  

seashell


----------



## ZAR (Aug 26, 2005)

Yeah its a stupid U.K thing :roll: Anyway here are some photos of Cortia:-






































-HEYHWA


----------



## seashell (Dec 5, 2003)

*Cortia*

What a pretty puss-cat  

seashell


----------



## ZAR (Aug 26, 2005)

Thanks seashell ^_^

-HEYHWA


----------



## manitu22 (Apr 25, 2003)

I love orange kitties!! So cute


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

That's a very pretty cat...I don't understand why no one wanted her. She looks just adorable to me. 8)

PS - who's the guy in your avatar, if you don't mind telling?


----------



## ZAR (Aug 26, 2005)

timskitties said:


> That's a very pretty cat...I don't understand why no one wanted her. She looks just adorable to me. 8)
> 
> PS - who's the guy in your avatar, if you don't mind telling?


Some one from a band, don't ask me why I need someone to make me an avatar so I asked Tabasco ( or how ever you spell it) and there has been no replie.

-HEYHWA


----------



## MA (Mar 30, 2004)

Just got around checking this thread. I love the name Cortia - so unique. Such a wonderful story of her rescue. She's beautiful and you can she is very much loved.


----------



## ZAR (Aug 26, 2005)

Thanks well we spoil her, but she is still really nice cat to have ^_^ Anyway did I tell you guys that Cortia's name is Spanish?

-HEYHWA


----------

